#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  АУДИОКНИГА    ВВЕДЕНИЕ В МАДХЬЯМИКУ Чандракирти  МР3  Буддийское Учение о Пустоте

## Olkhon

https://googledrive.com/host/0B58lHH...%20%281%29.mp3

----------

AlekseyE (16.06.2013), Алексей Белый (16.06.2013), Фил (20.11.2014)

----------


## Алексей Белый

> https://googledrive.com/host/0B58lHH...%20%281%29.mp3


А скачать можно как-нибудь?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Если у вас начинает при переходе по ссылке проигрываться прямо в браузере, выберите File -> Save As…

----------

Olkhon (18.06.2013)

----------


## Lungrig

А в чьем переводе?

----------


## Olkhon

перевод Дмитрий Устьянцев, редактор А. Орлов  издательство Ганга ,Сватан   Москва 2009  текст читает Артур Абагян

----------


## Olkhon

это еще не весь текст . оставшиеся главы будут выложены через... месяц два.

----------


## Аурум

Ужасный чтец этот Артур Абагян.

----------

Kit (20.11.2014), Olkhon (18.06.2013), Пема Ванчук (18.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

А зачем, простите, такие вещи читать вслух, чтобы другие слушали? Нельзя текстовым форматом ограничиться?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А зачем, простите, такие вещи читать вслух, чтобы другие слушали? Нельзя текстовым форматом ограничиться?


У многих нет времени читать, а слушать аудиокниги вполне можно, например, за рулём.

----------


## Нико

> У многих нет времени читать, а слушать аудиокниги вполне можно, например, за рулём.


А, это, в принципе, аргумент.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А, это, в принципе, аргумент.


Я тоже понять не мог, так как вообще не воспринимаю аудиокниги  :Smilie:  Предпочитаю чтение потому что можно самому регулировать скорость получения информации, а слушать что-либо серьёзное фоном, кроме музыки, не могу, так как потом не могу вспомнить ничего из прослушанного таким образом. Но потом мне объяснили  :Smilie:

----------

Olkhon (18.06.2013), Аурум (18.06.2013), Нико (18.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

Сижу за рулём, слушаю Чандракирти... Запариваюсь, задумываюсь, попадаю в аварию  :Frown:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Сижу за рулём, слушаю Чандракирти... Запариваюсь, задумываюсь, попадаю в аварию


Сижу за рулем стоящей машины, жду шефа, слушаю Чандракирти... (где-то так)

----------

Olkhon (18.06.2013)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

> Сижу за рулем стоящей машины, жду шефа, слушаю Чандракирти... (где-то так)


не Чандракирти, а Абагяна  :Big Grin: . Почувствуйте разницу!  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Olkhon (18.06.2013)

----------


## Olkhon

> не Чандракирти, а Абагяна . Почувствуйте разницу!


спасибо спасибо . я этого Абагяна давно знаю .Он  книжки начал вообще для себя начитывать. По опыту знаю , что это прекрасная практика для понимания текста а потом , раза после двадцатого прослушивания очень хорошеее знакомство с текстом или на ночь сквозь сон тоже пробивает. Чандракирти как и 70 строф о пустотности однако за рулем даже велосипеда не стал. Пусть бы кто другой читал, однако нет. все этот Абагян . Ему вообще критика интересна. Чо там не там... пукнул , кашлянул , сморкнулся.  Он текст изза лени с первого раза читает.    Вот такой он.     
  Абагян и писал :Smilie:

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (18.06.2013), Фил (20.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2013)

----------


## Lungrig

Молодец Абагян!  :Smilie:  инициатива прекрасная!

----------


## Мага

Спасибо Абагяну большое! :Smilie:  уже многое прослушала в его озвучке :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Шикарно!
И Чандракирти и Артур!
Спасибо большое.

----------

Olkhon (22.11.2014)

----------

